

Ask HN: Silicon Valley faces - k0ban

I have idea that want to share with HN.<p>When I am visiting some events, I met quite famous people I've heard about, but don't know precisely they background. I.e. companies they financed, what are they interested in. I do have long flights and instead of watching movie, I could train myself to recognize the face and get knowledge about that person as much as I could in advance.<p>I see this as iPhone/iPad application with faces and questions like:
did this person invested in:
-  google?
-  foursquare?
-  linkedin?<p>As an architecture i see wiki (crunchbase.com?)  that is collected by HN and presented as questionary in iPhone/iPad application.<p>Next time I will have higher chances to know about the person more, before I meet him.
======
terra_t
This would be a great thing to do with semantic technology.

